# 6800 chainring on 5800 crankset - compatibility?



## ChemicalreAgent (Jul 8, 2010)

I just ordered a 5800 group to build up a CX bike. Can I buy a 46t 6800 chainring and put it on the 5800 crank? Are the bolt patterns the same?


----------



## bigfloor (Sep 19, 2014)

Exactly the same. Just a different color


----------



## kronis (Aug 17, 2008)

It will fit, definitely.


----------

